# Critique: Ok lay it on me,Gypsy!



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Im selling Gypsy and so far I have only had e-mails but no shows. Im asking 2,000. I paid 1,600 she was still green when I bought her I put TONS of work into finishing her. I think if I lower my price I wouldnt be making a good profit. Here is her basic info... 
TB type
14 yrs
15.2 hh 
Training: 
Nat. horsemanship training. 
Solid level dressage training. 
Goes English/western (neck reins) 
Also jumps. 
Is an awsome trail horse can go out alone or in group crosses water/bridges. 
Excellent ground manners...ect. 

So give me the good,the bad and the ugly. Im good with handling crituque so lay it on me! 

Here are her old sale shots from when I bought her.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are her new shots 



















I know this isnt the best riding shot, I think we were doing a firgure 8 to loosen her up. But yah... 









...So would you be interested in buying her how much would you pay? What would you use her for jumping? Western? Dressage, english? A penny for your thoughts.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

id prolly only pay $1500 because of the problems you've had with her.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh that sucks. Huh... Yah shes a better trail horse then an arena horse. The other day she spooked at a horse sneezing. But out on the trails shes great but for the tight areas. I wonder if I should just get her super great on trails and sell her that way? I think she just gets bored in the arena and thats why she spooks. Because Ive done everything with that problem....At least I can handle it now.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

maybe you could sell her as a great trail prospect. or get her good at the trails and sell her as a trail horse only. i can see loads of potential in her.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks! Im glad someone does. I mean I love this mare to death! Shes actually came such a looong way from being to scared to come out of the barn and now to be able to go out on trails by her self and walk trot canter! Ok im a little proud of my self but we actually CANTERED up a hill...lol ya ya many of you can do it. But it was my very first time it was soooo fun! She did great. We first trotted and I was like "wweeeee...Weeee WEEEEEE." lol true I said that then we cantered. But she has a LOT of get up and go!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> But she has a LOT of get up and go!



gaming prospect?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

See we think she use to game, cause when my trainer was on her in one of my lessons gypsy could "turn on a dime" my trainer was yeilding her for taking over and she got on those honches so fast and was like boom down to the other side... But dont you think she is to old being 14? I know shes the second to the fastest horse here. Her canter in the arena I mean sheesh when cantering in a group I have to be first and then im even on the tail end of the group. 
But my trainer swears up and down that her lesson horse sunny has the fastest gallop, you cant tell by his canter tho. 
Thanks for help by the way!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> See we think she use to game, cause when my trainer was on her in one of my lessons gypsy could "turn on a dime" my trainer was yeilding her for taking over and she got on those honches so fast and was like boom down to the other side... But dont you think she is to old being 14? I know shes the second to the fastest horse here. Her canter in the arena I mean sheesh when cantering in a group I have to be first and then im even on the tail end of the group.
> But my trainer swears up and down that her lesson horse sunny has the fastest gallop, you cant tell by his canter tho.
> Thanks for help by the way!


14 isnt old at all to do gaming. there was a horse at the show i was at last week who was doing barrels at the ripe old age of 28! boy could he run! :shock:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow 28 thats amazing...! I always thought the horses that did gaming were younger. I dont know why. As much as I want to jump and go to shows I never get to and probably wont until I get my own truck and trailer. 

Hmmm so now she will be a trail horse/gaming prospect...lol I dont know she can just do anything with the training, work thats been put into her.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

with the way the economy is, i'd probably take your price down a bit...hard pill to swallow, I know, but if you factor the costs of not selling her (board, feed, bills, etc) for several months, it would actually cost less to sell her at a lower price. 

I'd also like to see a few more undersaddle pictures if I were interested in her


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok thanks, yah my goal is to get video and more pics while riding. But my cams battery pack is dead and I have to buy a new one!  
With the price i just dont want to go lower then 1,600, what about like 1,800? Or lower??


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

what about 1600 OBO

honestly with the way the market is you might not get that much money for her.

i payed $600 for my TB, she was abused and starved and we pretty much retrained her and she was deff. worth more then $1000 and i had to end up selling her for $500....

same thing with my first horse. we trained him and he was way better then when i first got him. he was worth like $1200...and i had to sell him for $700...i bought him for $800...


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I think realistically you are looking at offers from 1300-1500 or less. There are a lot of non-spooky horses who have been on trails and who game for less out there. It's just a bad time to try to make money on one. 

You can always try and see what happens, just try not to get offended if someone offers you $800-950 in a serious offer


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Yah, I guess I will lower the price to 1600 obo and see what happens. Man this market when will it get better!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

May I ask your reason for selling (maybe I missed it?). Here is my "2 cents" and please do not take it as me being rude (I tend to come off that way to some and it's NEVER my intention :wink....

14 isn't old but it's not young either. I, personally, would not buy a horse over 10. Not everyone is a TB lover (I know, how could that happen?!!?).... TB's tend to get a name for them like Arab's that they're hard keepers and spooky (and most _are)._ The market sucks right now and the only things that are selling for the most part are horses who are trained to do something and make money. With the economy the way it is, horses must earn their keep now-a-days. Not many people (I didn't say all) want a trail horse or backyard pet. Basically even with the work you put into her, I don't think $1600.00 is a realistic asking price for her. How badly do you want/need to sell her? $1250.00 would be more realistic to draw leads, $1000.00 and she'd sell more than likely quickly. Right now there are way too many horses for a lot cheaper that are flashier to catch people's eyes (i'm not calling her ugly, i'm a Bay lover!)......


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> Yah, I guess I will lower the price to 1600 obo and see what happens. Man this market when will it get better!


I don't know if you subscribe to Horse & Rider but in a recent issue "experts" said it will be 5-7 years before the market turns.:shock:


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> what about 1600 OBO
> 
> honestly with the way the market is you might not get that much money for her.
> 
> ...


I paid $1200.00 for my filly (avatar) and sold her for $500.....I paid $1200.00 for my gelding and sold him for $400.00...... they sold to GOOD homes and the new owners keep in touch with me to I don't feel like I lost anything on the deals


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, thats ok irisheyes I asked for it and didnt think you were to harsh or anything. 
Im put her on the market because im tired or her adituted and spooking. See my trainer constantly says shes not a spooky horse yet ive fallen off 5 times due to spooking. Ive told my trainer and she always says she needs to be freelunged to get her energy out. Well I free lung her a lot try to at least 2 x a week. And then she told me that knee high this one horse spooks for no reason no matter what you do and thats just him... like well thats just your horse. Even though shes not a spooky horse! 

Its always over something really stupid like the other day she spooked at a horse sneez! Oh did I mention its mostly in the arena. I try and do lots of things to keep her mind on me but dosent help. Shes great out on the trails no spook there. I came to the thought that she just gets bored in the arena and spooks. I just dont know. Shes doing better...BUT. There's always a but. Ive had her on the market twice. Most of the time im thinking of selling. So I guess its just time. 

I understand about how people are looking for flashy horses and ones that will bring in money. Heck id make more money off of her if I just leased her. Or lease with option to buy.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> lol, thats ok irisheyes I asked for it and didnt think you were to harsh or anything.
> Im put her on the market because im tired or her adituted and spooking. See my trainer constantly says shes not a spooky horse yet ive fallen off 5 times due to spooking. Ive told my trainer and she always says she needs to be freelunged to get her energy out. Well I free lung her a lot try to at least 2 x a week. And then she told me that knee high this one horse spooks for no reason no matter what you do and thats just him... like well thats just your horse. Even though shes not a spooky horse!
> 
> Its always over something really stupid like the other day she spooked at a horse sneez! Oh did I mention its mostly in the arena. I try and do lots of things to keep her mind on me but dosent help. Shes great out on the trails no spook there. I came to the thought that she just gets bored in the arena and spooks. I just dont know. Shes doing better...BUT. There's always a but. Ive had her on the market twice. Most of the time im thinking of selling. So I guess its just time.
> ...


I'm thrilled that you didn't take me as being harsh, thank you for that. I know what you mean about being spooky. My friend in school, Allison, had two horses that we used to ride all the time (I was 13). She would always take her older Bay QH mare and I would take her 16 hh Leopard Appaloosa gelding. Long story short, Cody (Appy) was very spooky for no reason what-so-ever at everything and after months of fighting with him and trying everything there was to try, he dumped me head first into a tree during a trailride at a FULL gallop (i'm talking 35 mph). I was horrifically injured (no helmet) and nearly died. Point to my story? I'd never take on a spooky horse I didn't feel comfortable with again.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow now thats scary! Its taken me a while after each dump to get confortable with gypsy. I think thats one reason why I havent progressed as much becuase I kinda have to start all over again. Im going to lower the price today on all my ads, 1700 at least if she sells for that much i make 100 profit...lol im still trying to get my profit!


----------

